# help me choose my next piranha



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I am looking for a solitary piranha. and it can't be a natt. rhom or spilo because I want something I don't already have.I will be getting this piranha small if I can.I don't mind waiting for it to grow. preferably I would like a piranha that not many people have.I will try my best to get whatever piranha is the winner, but thats not a garentee(depending on costs and availability)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Go with a manullei or elong. i heard irritans suck. =( Manullei are so freaking pretty i want one but i have no space. Ellong from what i hear are crazy!

but if you want something no1 has, go for the irritan. They are extremly hard to get mainly because at young sizes they look like every other serrasalmus speices. Good luck deciding, its the best part of having a new tank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Go with a manullei or elong. i heard irritans suck. =( Manullei are so freaking pretty i want one but i have no space. Ellong from what i hear are crazy!
> 
> but if you want something no1 has, go for the irritan. They are extremly hard to get mainly because at young sizes they look like every other serrasalmus speices. Good luck deciding, its the best part of having a new tank.


 i voted for a manullei, I like that fish a lot.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, go get a manueli, and grow it to 20"


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

manueli are awesome, my vote as well


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

from what people tell me Manuelli seam boring, but I havent owned one

I say Elongatus hands down, get a black maske from Ron


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Go with the fish you can best afford and take care of.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Elogate sounds good :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrasalmus elongatus


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

for a better idea of elongatus in action click these videos of mine

http://24.222.13.130/Fury/bundywithfeeders.mpg

http://24.222.13.130/Fury/curiousbundy.mpg

http://24.222.13.130/Fury/bundyattacks.mpg


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Go with the fish you can best afford and take care of.


 I can take care of any one of those piranha's, and if its expencive, ill just have to save . but I want something different, i would like to have a large collection of piranha species some day.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cariba shoal rules!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Jun 4 2003, 04:48 PM ...I am looking for a solitary piranha. and it can't be a natt. rhom or spilo because I want something I don't already have.I will be getting this piranha small if I can.I don't mind waiting for it to grow. preferably I would like a piranha that not many people have.I will try my best to get whatever piranha is the winner, but thats not a garentee(depending on costs and availability)


If you want _unseen_ by others and rarely collected for the hobby, then perhaps Pristobrycon calmoni or the true Venezuelan S. medinai would do. No one to my knowledge has any of these fish in their collection. The one's you have listed in your "list" are common for the hobby, except S. medinai which is often S. spilopleura CF. S. scapularis is a vario-type of S. eigenmanni. And of course you know about ternetzi.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Ron still has S. Brandtii too. I would like his black mask elongatus though also.!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nickg has a brandti which is wicked (ive seen the vids) and looks real nice and not that popular as other species of p's go ask ron he da man
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why did you have Pygos in your poll if you only wanted saolitaries??







Anyways, Id get either the Elong or Brandtii... both are nice!!!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i say either elong or manuelli


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it doesent matter just get what u like i would say a elong. though


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > nitrofish Posted on Jun 4 2003, 04:48 PM ...I am looking for a solitary piranha. and it can't be a natt. rhom or spilo because I want something I don't already have.I will be getting this piranha small if I can.I don't mind waiting for it to grow. preferably I would like a piranha that not many people have.I will try my best to get whatever piranha is the winner, but thats not a garentee(depending on costs and availability)
> 
> 
> If you want _unseen_ by others and rarely collected for the hobby, then perhaps Pristobrycon calmoni or the true Venezuelan S. medinai would do. No one to my knowledge has any of these fish in their collection. The one's you have listed in your "list" are common for the hobby, except S. medinai which is often S. spilopleura CF. S. scapularis is a vario-type of S. eigenmanni. And of course you know about ternetzi.


 well, I guess it can't be so rare that I can't buy it.







. just not as common.everyone has natts and rhoms, but not many have elongs. that might be my next piranha, ill close voteing this weekend.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Why did you have Pygos in your poll if you only wanted saolitaries??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not that it as to be a solitary fish, but that it will be alone even if its a pygocentrus species.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you have Pygos in your poll if you only wanted saolitaries??
> ...


 OOhh.. ok

A lone Pygo, I'd have to go with Cariba, just because of its pwersonality towards food. Dont think it would ever match up with a Rhom's temperment, but for a Pygo thats my choice.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

looks like its going to be an elongauts.







cool, Ive always wanted one.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ron said:


> manueli are awesome, my vote as well


 what he said


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Serrasalmus elongatus


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

or Pygocentrus piraya


----------

